# subwoofer plans



## Adriano67 (Sep 6, 2016)

Hei guys...somebody have plans to subwoofer box to use a 15"?


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome to HTS Adriano.

We need to know the model of the driver that you wish to use because the box depends on what parameters it has.


----------



## Blacklightning (Nov 22, 2011)

Are you doing a sealed box or ported? Do you have a tune frequency in mind?


----------

